# Rubrikat > Të jesh prind >  Shtatzania dhe simptomat

## ela11

car duhet te pine ose te marin se ato e ndjejne veten te keputur dhe nuk vene ne pune jane ne gjendje ankthi,,,,te vjellat jane me te temeri ose feri i gruas

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

pi shume uje, ha ushqime qe toleron eren apo stomakun...iken faza e te vellurit, just hang in there  :shkelje syri:

----------


## Marya

te duroje :buzeqeshje:  dhe te lutet qe te mos zgjase me shume se 3 muaj

----------


## Dritë

> car duhet te pine ose te marin se ato e ndjejne veten te keputur dhe nuk vene ne pune jane ne gjendje ankthi,,,,te vjellat jane me te temeri ose feri i gruas



Pershendetje Ela 

Nese vjell shpesh mbrenda dites athere medoemos duhet te konsulltohesh me mjekun tend. Me rendesi eshte ta kontrollojsh edhe peshen tende, nese humb peshe ki parasysh se duhet ti nenshtrohesh trajtimit mjeksor sepse humbja e tepert e peshes nuk eshte mire per ty dhe bebin. Ka edhe medikamenta te lehta kunder vjelljeve te cilet mund te ti rekomandoje mjeku jot. Mua personalisht nuk me kane ndihmuar por di raste kur ju kan ndihmuar disa shtatzeneve.

Une gjate shtatzanive mia kam vuajtur aq shume qe skam fjale ta pershkruaj. Ne cdo shtatzani kam humb pesh deri gati 17 kg muajte e para, pastaj duheshte me jave te tera te marr infuzione intravenoze per ti kompenzuar elektrolitet e humbura sepse tere diten e kaloja ne banjo duke vjell. Cdogje me irritonte, nuk duroja as eren e ushqimeve e as ujin nuk mundesha ta pi.
Fatkeqesisht te vjellat me kane munduar deri ne lindje, uroj nga zemra qe ty mos te te mbajne aq gjate. Zakonisht nga java e 12 ose 16 kalojne, bej durim.  :buzeqeshje:  

Experimento me pije dhe ushqime te lehta, psh caj kamomili, ndonje leng portokalli, buke te thate, keksa etj. Nese cajin e kamomilit nuk e duron lukthi jot, provo ta pish te ftohte nga frigoriferi (njejte edhe me lengun e portokallit vepro). 
Me rendesi eshte te pish lengje qe mos dehidrojsh, nese nuk mundesh ta bejsh athere duhet te i kompenzojsh lengjet ne menyre intravenoze me infuzione.

Pervec asaj duhet ti largohesh edhe stresit, nese ke mundesi te marresh pushim mjeksor e te rish ne shtepi, beje te lutem. 

Te pershendes dhe te uroj shtatzani dhe lindje te lehte!  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Marya

o lalalalalala
sa delikate dhe te ndjeshme keto femnat  e sotme


shtatzanisa eshte nje proces fiziologjik , natyror, nuk duhet konceptuar aspak si nje semundje :buzeqeshje: 

me perpara njerezit benin nga 10 femije , lindnin fushave dhe maleve dhe spesuan gje , ndersa sot shume informacione panikojne kot njerezit :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Dritë

> o lalalalalala
> sa delikate dhe te ndjeshme keto femnat  e sotme
> 
> 
> shtatzanisa eshte nje proces fiziologjik , natyror, nuk duhet konceptuar aspak si nje semundje
> 
> me perpara njerezit benin nga 10 femije , lindnin fushave dhe maleve dhe spesuan gje , ndersa sot shume informacione panikojne kot njerezi


Ke te drejte e dashur.  :buzeqeshje:  

Shtatzania nuk eshte semundje, perkundrazi, cdo femer duhet ti gezohet kesaj experience te mrekullueshme.

Cdo femer e perjeton ndryshe kete periudhe, po edhe keta te vjellat tek cdo femer poashtu ndryshe perjetohen. Disa nuk e perballojne me lehtesi ndryshimet hormonale qe ndodhin ne organizem, disa vuajne vetem javet e para, e te tjeret deri ne lindje. Por sapo e mban bebushin ne dore per here te pare, gjithat i harron.  :buzeqeshje:  

Me rendesi eshte ajo mos neglizhoje te kontaktoje mjekun nese metevertete ndjehet shume keq.  :buzeqeshje: 

Kalofsh mire!

----------


## Marya

kalamoqa jemi qe jemi  dhe bojme nje dore muhabet grarie :buzeqeshje: 

a e dini se cilat jane shenjat e shtatezanise qe parashikojne seksin e femijes se po vdes nga kureshtja! :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Marya

nje site ku mund te kalkuloni daten kur do lindni
 mjafton te vini daten e dites se pare te ciklit te fundit dhe ju nxjerr daten kur do lindni


http://www.enceinte.com/article_info...ouchement.html

----------


## ganimet

pse me pytni muaaaaa.Ju kshilloj te mose hani para se te pini qe te vjellat ti beni me leht.
Eksperienc ne hava.

----------


## Linda5

> kalamoqa jemi qe jemi  dhe bojme nje dore muhabet grarie: )
> 
> a e dini se cilat jane shenjat e shtatezanise qe parashikojne seksin e femijes se po vdes nga kureshtja!: )


Homi ti kalamoqe mir je :buzeqeshje: 

Urime per bebushin,dhe te uroj me trinjake pernjeheresh, se kshtu mbledh mendjen njeher e mire :shkelje syri: 

Po shkenca ka perparu mi Marya.qe kshtu kur te shkosh ke xhaxhi doktorri thuj ta shikoj dhe njehere.......... dhe te tregon vet ai :shkelje syri:

----------


## Marya

> Homi ti kalamoqe mir j
> 
> Urime per bebushin,dhe A uroj me trinjake pernjeheresh, se kshtu mbledh mendjen njeher e mire
> 
> Po shkenca ka perparu mi Marya.qe kshtu kur A shkosh ke xhaxhi doktorri thuj ta shikoj.......... dhe te tregon A ai


flm zemna, ne koken tate :buzeqeshje: 
s'ka ardh akoma koha per tu pare thekthi :buzeqeshje: 
une du cun ndersa mazllumi do goc , t'shofim kush do fitoje :perqeshje:

----------


## ela11

shume faleminderit per pergjigjet,,,,po me pare vertet benin shume femije po nuk kishin stresin qe kemi ne tani,,,grate mbaheshin ne shtepi,,kurse gruaja duhet te veje te punoje sot ,,,

----------


## ela11

> Pershendetje Ela 
> 
> Nese vjell shpesh mbrenda dites athere medoemos duhet A konsulltohesh me mjekun tend. Me rendesi eshte ta kontrollojsh edhe peshen tende, nese humb peshe ki parasysh se duhet ti nenshtrohesh trajtimit mjeksor sepse humbja e tepert e peshes nuk eshte mire per ty dhe bebin. Ka edhe medikamenta A lehta kunder vjelljeve A cilet mund te ti rekomandoje mjeku jot. Mua personalisht nuk me kane ndihmuar por di raste kur ju kan ndihmuar disa shtatzeneve.
> 
> Une gjate shtatzanive mia kam vuajtur aq shume qe skam fjale ta pershkruaj. Ne cdo shtatzani kam humb pesh deri gati 17 kg muajte e para, pastaj duheshte me jave te tera te marr infuzione intravenoze per ti kompenzuar elektrolitet e humbura sepse tere diten e kaloja ne banjo duke vjell. Cdogje me irritonte, nuk duroja as eren e ushqimeve e as ujin nuk mundesha ta pi.
> Fatkeqesisht te vjellat me kane munduar deri ne lindje, uroj nga zemra qe ty mos te te mbajne aq gjate. Zakonisht nga java e 12 ose 16 kalojne, bej durim.  
> 
> Experimento me pije dhe ushqime te lehta, psh caj kamomili, ndonje leng portokalli, buke te thate, keksa etj. Nese cajin e kamomilit nuk e duron lukthi jot, provo ta pish te ftohte nga frigoriferi (njejte edhe me lengun e portokallit vepro). 
> Me rendesi eshte te pish lengje qe mos dehidrojsh, nese nuk mundesh ta bejsh athere duhet te i kompenzojsh lengjet ne menyre intravenoze me infuzione.
> ...


faleminderit,,,,,,,,,po javet e para nuk i kam ndjere asgje,,,kjo jave eshte e temershme vetem shtrire ri se me vjen per te vjelle po u ngrita,,,qenka shume e besdisur jam ne javen e 6

----------


## TiaraT

> kalamoqa jemi qe jemi  dhe bojme nje dore muhabet grarie
> 
> a e dini se cilat jane shenjat e shtatezanise qe parashikojne seksin e femijes se po vdes nga kureshtja!


Sipas plakave te anes time eshte keshtu: nese te rritet gjiri i djathte me shume e ke djale, e kunderta e ke vajze.  :Lulja3: 

...dhe nje tjeter, e ke vajze nese te pelqen te thuresh apo te gatuash lol. 


PS: Urime.

----------


## mia@

Marya thone qe kur e ndjen femijen gjalle per here te pare ne pjesen e siperme te barkut do jete djale, nese e ndjen ne pjesen e poshtme do jete cupe. Mua me kane dale per vete. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## PINK

> faleminderit,,,,,,,,,po javet e para nuk i kam ndjere asgje,,,kjo jave eshte e temershme vetem shtrire ri se me vjen per A vjelle po u ngrita,,,qenka shume e besdisur jam ne javen e 6


Ela, pyet doktorin tende, ka kokrra qe te lehtesojne perzierjen e stomakut. Apo dhe te vjellat. Mos hezito, ta pyesesh,e  ti marresh, se do shpetosh. Mos e torturo veten, kur ka opsione lehtesuese. Se me stomakun sbehet shaka. Te duket cdo gje e shemtuar. lol

----------


## broken_smile

Be durim deri ne javen e 12, eshte mese normale, kjo ndodh per shkak te ndryshimeve hormonale. Pas 3 muajve te pare nese gjendja nuk ndryshon, atehere eshte per tu shqetesuar nga rreziku i dehidratimit dhe humbja e peshes. Megjithese me mire shko vizitohu tek mjeku edhe per tu siguruar qe kjo gje ska te bej me probleme te tjera si psh probleme me gjendrat tiroide apo me rruget e sistemit tretes. 

Urime  :buzeqeshje: 

ps. per Marya dhe ato qe jane te interesuara, thone qe kur ke shume te vjella ne muajt e pare eshte vajze.

----------


## mia@

> . per Marya dhe ato qe jane te interesuara, thone qe kur ke shume te vjella ne muajt e pare eshte vajze.


S'eshte gje dhe kjo shenje.
Une vertet me cunin s'kam patur te vjella shume, por njoh nja dy qe u rrinte koka ne lavaman dhe prape cun e kishin. :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Dritë

> faleminderit,,,,,,,,,po javet e para nuk i kam ndjere asgje,,,kjo jave eshte e temershme vetem shtrire ri se me vjen per te vjelle po u ngrita,,,qenka shume e besdisur jam ne javen e 6


Konsulltoju me mjekun tend e dashur se ka tableta qe mund te ta lehtesojne gjendjen, uroj te te kaloje sa me shpejte se ta di hallin.  :buzeqeshje: 
E kam kaluar 3x  :ngerdheshje:  

Mua me ndihmonte te pi leng portokalli te ftohte nga frigoriferi. Lengjet mos i pi nga nje gote pernjehere, por beje nga nje gellenke dhe pastaj 10-15 minuta pauze, me pas vazhdo perseri me nje gellenke. 
Kur e pin nje sasi me te madhe pernjehere athere e ngarkon lukthin dhe e vjell. 

Poashtu mos i perzi tani ushqimet dhe ikju melmesave te renda ne ushqime. 
Siq thash me larte, buke te thate ose keksa ha derisa te qetesohet. 

Edhe sa me pak stres, pusho dhe mos u shqeteso per gjerat qe ndodhin perreth teje. 

Edhe pse te duket tani gjate deri ne fund te shtatzanise, te siguroj se koha iken shpejte dhe kur do e mbajsh bebushin tend ne krah gjithat do i harrojsh.  :shkelje syri:  

Gjithe te mirat!

----------


## Dritë

> ps. per Marya dhe ato qe jane te interesuara, thone qe kur ke shume te vjella ne muajt e pare eshte vajze.


Nuk eshte te cdokush kjo. Mami im ka vjell deri ne fund te shtatzanise dhe djem i ka pas, me mua e kishte shtatzanine me te qete per cudi.  :ngerdheshje:

----------

